# What don't you knit?



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello, everyone,

Just curious to learn whether there are some things you just can't or don't want to knit. My list starts with shawls; next is socks (although those wonderful Village Socks posted on KP are tempting!) followed by tea cozies and dishcloths.

How about you?
Cheers,
Judy


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't drink tea, so I never use a tea pot. Cozies are all cute But I'll never make one.
Or a bikini!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Tea cozies, but only because I don't have a teapot or know anyone personally who uses one (MIL drinks tea, but she makes it with her Kuerig). Now, if someone wanted a tea cozy, I'd be more than happy to make one. 
Other than that, I can't think of anything I wouldn't be willing to try.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Have never tried socks, but doesn't mean I never will. I guess clothes for baby dolls is the one thing I would never knit.


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

Patty Sutter said:


> I don't drink tea, so I never use a tea pot. Cozies are all cute But I'll never make one.
> Or a bikini!


Same for me on the tea cozies...and how could I have omitted the bikini? Just not going to happen.


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

Underwear just can't get my head around it


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Toys and bears. I don't see well enough to sew them together. Sweaters, if they have set in sleeves are another example, for the same reason.


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

stuffed animals or softies....tooooo much work for a stuffed animal.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

bikini outfits.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Argyle??


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Dishcloths, shawls, cowls, tea cozies, towel toppers, ruffly scarves or skirts (wouldn't use any of them and don't know anyone who would)


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Socks.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Mmmm.. well, dish clothes, shawls, socks, toys and teddy bears, also Christmas tree ornaments, (not sparkly enough), men's sweaters (hubby won't wear them). I knit baby clothes, scarves, hats, and sweaters for myself.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Socks - not because I cannot, but because I will NOT darn holes and worn socks need darning.

Tea cozies - no teapot, don't often drink tea anyway.

Swim gear - WHY?

Sweaters - I've done fewer than ten in my life, have patterns for thousands, but just never seem to get enthusiastic enough to carry through and MAKE one. Maybe someday, should I live long enough!

Babies' soakers - are something I just don't 'get'! I used (machine)knit rayon diaper liners with my two, but I put a rubber pantie over the diaper. The idea of having urine, no matter how pure and sterile it may be, soaking through is just repugnant!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Yes, soakers, even the name turns my stomach!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

There are lots of things I don't think I will knit. but you know the saying "never say never!"


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Soakers now that's a first for me, all I can say is YUK. I would never knit dishcloths, bibs, shawls, socks, anything for a animal to wear, and that's all I can think of at mo.


----------



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

Anything requiring bulky yarn. Too hard to weave in the ends so that they are visible.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Socks, nobody I know would want to wear them, especially me. Lace - I knit to relax, not to drive myself nuts! :roll: :lol: 
Probably lots of other silly things, but can't think of them now. :lol:


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I agree with most of the above--shawls, tea cozys, diaper soakers, bikini. I have not knit the tea topper towels or doilies, but may get around to them at some point (maybe after retirement). I don't have the social life for shawls, don't drink tea, don't have the body for the bikini, and don't get the point of the soakers.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Cup cozies, anything that's supposed to suck up water, vests (DH's Aunt used to knit underclothes?? Curtains, saw some crochet lace curtains for windows 7' x 4' six windows in total, took four women three years to make, they didn't say how many hours. Dressing gown, unless it's for a child. Anything for my MIL, if someone admires it, she gives it away, I knitted her an lace cardigan that she asked for, the yarn was very expensive and it took about twelve weeks to make. She wore it to a wedding and when the brides mother admired it she took it off and gave it to her, not the first time she's done it but def. the last- never again - don't think DH would let me either.


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Socks!!! No need, don't like.
Tea cozies- very cute but unnecessary in my world. Or any kind of other cozies.
Fingerless gloves- whole hands get cold.
Dishcloths, towel toppers and pot-holders are also out.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

jumbleburt said:


> Dishcloths, shawls, cowls, tea cozies, towel toppers, ruffly scarves or skirts (wouldn't use any of them and don't know anyone who would)


This list could be mine but I will add the soakers, cup and can cozies, iPad and kindle covers... I really only knit garments and blankets, I suppose.


----------



## maddyvan (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't knit blankets. I am a slow knitter, and that would take me forever, would rather knit things I can finish this decade!


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

The starbella scarfs or any scarf with that style of yarn.


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

inishowen said:


> Yes, soakers, even the name turns my stomach!


I'm with you and Jessica-Jean on soakers--EEWWWW!


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Fingerless gloves - I get the reason, but my fingers are what get cold first! Wristers, leg warmers, ruffle scarves and doll clothes. I love to knit garments (but only seamless!) blankets, wraps, hats and scarves.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Same as above i think,soakers,dishcloths,swimwear,horrible memories of the 70's crochet bikini's,socks,doll and teddy stuff. I do knit shawls,mainly in Kals and for my own amusement and learning never gets cold enough here to wear.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> ...I don't have the social life for shawls ...


Just what kind of social life must one have to qualify for shawl-wearing? I have zero social life. If I feel less than comfortable, but not cold enough to warrant a sweater or coat, I toss on a shawl - at any time of year. My normal garb is t-shirts and jeans - shorts in summer. Bare feet in Crocs or sandals as long as the temperature is above freezing and the sidewalks are snow-free. Shawl? Anytime, anywhere. Ditto for ponchos.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

JessJean -- am with you on the soakers, was lol! Seems to me when baby is wet you change him or her. Or maybe this is an old format of clothing, just pants? Maybe the clothing item is good but the name is just a putoff.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

I knit "soakers" but only as a decorative cover for disposable diapers and to match a sweater / top / sundress. Most new moms wouldn't have the time, patience or knowledge to look after them. 
I admire those who make lovely afghans but would get too bored to finish one. I love socks but find them tedious. Wish I knew more people who would wear shawls! Can't see the point of decorative dishcloths unless to join them together for a blanket. I tried one knitted toy and its been banished to the back of the WIP line. 
It's perfect that we all have a different favourite ( and un favourite) knit, so we can create and share what we love and admire others' work that we will never make ourselves.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

yover8 said:


> It's perfect that we all have a different favourite (and un favourite) knit, so we can create and share what we love and admire others' work that we will never make ourselves.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

SuzieW said:


> Anything requiring bulky yarn. Too hard to weave in the ends so that they are visible.


The way I was shown that seems to work pretty well is to separate the plies of the thick yarn into two or three strands, then weave each strand into the back of the fabric in different directions.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Although I've knit a few doll things for my grandkids and a few little animals -- and occasional afghans or baby blankets -- most of what I knit is simple things for charity. However, I do have specific criteria regarding the patterns that I use.

I don't care to knit things with seams, as I'm crummy at sewing them up -- so if I like something that does have seams, I'll figure how to make it in the round or by picking up stitches along edges or whatever.

Often I "design" the practical, simple things that I make -- that is, make something like a hat or scarf, shrugs, slippers, etc -- but put in some stitch pattern that I like. However, I never use any pattern stitch that has more than four rows, even if I use a row counter. I just can't keep track because I can't remember if I click the row I'm working on or the one I just finished -- if I remember to click it at all.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Dolls' clothes. And after attempting a pink toy elephant, trunk first, never again. It started to look like a condom, then grew into a boob. I gave up. It disappeared, but my son has confessed that every teenager in the neighbourhood has seen it.


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Dolls' clothes. And after attempting a pink toy elephant, trunk first, never again. It started to look like a condom, then grew into a boob. I gave up. It disappeared, but my son has confessed that every teenager in the neighbourhood has seen it.


LOL. Probably just as well you missed the teenagers' remarks-- accompanied, no doubt, by convulsive snort laughing. (BTW, my attempts at knit toys are never recognizable to anyone else, e.g., is that a bunny? A cat? A funny-looking squirrel?)


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Toys and dish cloths.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Shawls, dish cloths, gloves, socks, toys are things that no one I know would use, so I don't knit them. I would not knit for payment due to the small amount of money offered and the demands of customers.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't think I'll ever make a tea cozy, soakers are a definite no, or the little covers (however adorable) for eggs. Also a no for underwear or bathing suits or covers for the tire on a car.


----------



## kayde (Apr 28, 2013)

A bedspread would beat me, and my oh wouldnt wear a jumper so no point in knitting one.

But a tea cosy was my recent project because its winter here and my teapot looks better with its bright cover even if its old fashioned.


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

Underwear, swimwear, soakers (I never heard of these before coming on KP!). Oh and food, flowers etc.


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Dolls' clothes. And after attempting a pink toy elephant, trunk first, never again. It started to look like a condom, then grew into a boob. I gave up. It disappeared, but my son has confessed that every teenager in the neighbourhood has seen it.


You have me giggling and the family are looking at me strangely. I will take your words to heart and never knit an elephant trunk first. :wink:


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Knitted cakes, vegetables etc or tea cosies. I do knit wash cloth's because I would prefer to use a knitted cotton washer than a purchased one. Also knit them for the kitchen sink. I have knitted plain socks, haven't found time yet to play with patterns, have not knitted shawls yet but I'm sure I'll get around to it in time


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I'm always puzzled by wash cloths. Are they what we call tea towels or are they dishclothes?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I'm always puzzled by wash cloths. Are they what we call tea towels or are they dishclothes?


Whoops, dishCLOTHS not clothes


----------



## Madison7 (Aug 22, 2012)

I knit lots of things like, doll clothes, scarves, sweaters for grandchildren, fingerless mitts. But, the one thing I will not do again is socks. A co-worker tried to get me started on these w/dpn and one actually snapped in my hand. Three needles at one time are just too much when God only gave me two hands. Just saying.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

inishowen said:


> Mmmm.. well, dish clothes, shawls, socks, toys and teddy bears, also Christmas tree ornaments, (not sparkly enough), men's sweaters (hubby won't wear them). I knit baby clothes, scarves, hats, and sweaters for myself.


Knit some beads into a lace cover, using sparkly yarn and slip it over a clear glass ball.....the ornament will sparkle aplenty.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Put me down for underwear also. I've made just about everything else. Oh, I guess Christmas stockings don't count as socks, even with heel shaping, so we best say socks. I've made baby pants to match a baseball cap. I've done shawls, shrugs, bedspreads, tablecloths, doilies, stuffed animal toys,the list goes on...love the crafts (knitting, crochet, sewing and others and will "attempt" whatever catches my eye/imagination. Not that it always turns out as I envision it.


----------



## gailissa (Jan 13, 2013)

I've learned never to say never!!!


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Yarnie.One said:


> The way I was shown that seems to work pretty well is to separate the plies of the thick yarn into two or three strands, then weave each strand into the back of the fabric in different directions.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Yes this is what I have always done.
I also use this method to sew in ends that are very short.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't like knitting stuffed animals...but have made a few in my time, and now try to avoid any suggestion that I might like to knit them or stuffed toys. And try as I like, I have never been able to master fair isle...not sure why, but it never works out, so now have a tendency to overlook it.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

judbert said:


> ...Just curious to learn whether there are some things you just can't or don't want to knit.


Tea cozy, egg cozy, foot cozy (sox), animal cozy (sweater). It might appear that I'm 'anti-cozy' but I'm not for I love a little cozy on the couch!

;-) ;-)


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

There is nothing I won't try as long as it serves a purpose, which may be practical or just to bring joy.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Yes, soakers, even the name turns my stomach!


Me too...... also Dish cloths and socks.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

gailissa said:


> I've learned never to say never!!!


How true! My grandma taught me that a l-o-n-g time ago.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Sock,soakers,shawls,toys


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Anything involving double pointed needles or fair isle.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

I have not/will not knit a blanket, because I find it boring and never-ending.

I also think scarves are boring to knit.

I don't knit stuffed toys because I don't like stuffing them. 

Like others, tea cozies are out because I don't use a teapot.

No bathing suits -- they will stretch when wet.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't knit socks or sweaters...they scare me! &#128561; But I'm willing to try them someday


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm with lots of you and have no reason/desire to make soakers, - I can't imagine my DIL using them at all! I've not tried socks yet, but may make some one day. I will NOT make baby or children's clothes that are lacy or frilly. I really don't like them at all. And those doll things that cover toilet rolls! My mum had one, and when she died all 3 of us siblings tried so hard for each other to take the wretched thing, but eventually a nephew took it as it reminded him of Nandy. I'm still not sure what he meant by that.


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

Blankets or any other item that is really big or takes a long, long time. I lose interest after a while, shame on me, but it's the truth. I do love shawls though and find them very useful. I most enjoy toys as my name Toyknitter indicates. They seem to take on a personality of their own and children just love them plus they are usually fairly quick to finish.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Tea cozies, for some reason they seem silly to me
socks- can't get my head around DPN's
shawls- I nor would anyone else I know wear them
soakers- UGH!
Toys- no kids in the house yet
hats- nobody in the family wears them ( go figure)


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

Fancy baby clothes, they are grown out of so quickly, don't mind a toy or blanket. Doll clothes, I really never liked dolls, I almost think I have a phobia against them.


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

No tea cozies here. I've made sweaters I. The past and will be trying a sweater for my granddaughter soon. Also no toys or doll clothes


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

I'll knit pretty well everything but I don't like knitting scarves unless they have an interesting pattern. Silly things don't interest me either - who would wear knitted knickers, for example?? Or knitted bikinis - I don't even wear regular bikinis. I knit for charity so blanket strips and squares are OK. They can be made interesting. 

There are a lot of things I don't have time to knit, eg animal coats, gloves and socks, or many more sweaters and cardigans for me and others (since I can't get shop ones that fit/suit me).


----------



## JELmousiespeals01 (Mar 2, 2013)

Steels!!! They
scare me to death. They are so far down on my list of things to learn that I may never get there.


----------



## JELmousiespeals01 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry, my fingers are not awake yet.


----------



## caroleliz (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh yes, soakers, don't see the point and socks.


----------



## RICHMONDKNITTER (Mar 28, 2011)

Socks scare me a lot! Will try someday. And unlike many of you, I won't make baby or doll clothes. Oh, and toys.


judbert said:


> Hello, everyone,
> 
> Just curious to learn whether there are some things you just can't or don't want to knit. My list starts with shawls; next is socks (although those wonderful Village Socks posted on KP are tempting!) followed by tea cozies and dishcloths.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

HA - I'm sitting here right now, in bed with the laptop, with a shawl on! I'm with you Jessica-Jean!


Jessica-Jean said:


> Just what kind of social life must one have to qualify for shawl-wearing? I have zero social life. If I feel less than comfortable, but not cold enough to warrant a sweater or coat, I toss on a shawl - at any time of year. My normal garb is t-shirts and jeans - shorts in summer. Bare feet in Crocs or sandals as long as the temperature is above freezing and the sidewalks are snow-free. Shawl? Anytime, anywhere. Ditto for ponchos.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

What are soakers? I think I can image but not sure.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Underwear!!


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

anything on double pointed or circular needles............. just too painful to use.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I wouldn't knit facewashers or dishcloths, soakers and probably not toys.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

No swimwear or underwear, and no socks. Not afraid to make socks (I like using DPNs) but I just don't want to bother with socks, and especially don't want to darn them.

Not big on the idea of gloves either, or weird items like boob hats!
Also lace shawls are low down on my list, though I _might make one someday.

Would love to make pretty sweaters for myself, but am too busy knitting for the GKs, they _love the knitted toys.


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 27, 2012)

Never tried socks, but would like to someday. Do drink tea and have friends who do also. I have some cute tea cozy patterns, but have not done one yet. Dittto on the bikini!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Tea cozies dishcloths and wash cloths.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Dishcloths, shawls, cowls, tea cozies, towel toppers, ruffly scarves or skirts (wouldn't use any of them and don't know anyone who would)


I'm with you, although the occasional short windfall/waterfall? shawl has possibilities. Saw one here yesterday that was nice.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I'm always puzzled by wash cloths. Are they what we call tea towels or are they dishclothes?


Dish cloths are awesome to wash dishes with, as well as washing down counters, etc. if you start using them, you will never go back to boughten dish rags. I knit them by the dozens, give them to all my friends who love them also and clamor for them. I like to make them in darker colors and wash them in my towel load. Or in very light colors that I wash with whites and bleach.

Wash cloths are like knitted dish cloths, only are used to wash your face and body. If you make them nubby, they are nice for sloughing.

I don't knit socks yet, but I want to try the Village Socks. I knitted Barbie doll clothes years ago, but I don't foresee myself doing so anymore. I probably will never knit a sweater, since I don't wear them much. I prefer a down filled vest.


----------



## GrannyNan (Jan 17, 2013)

I doubt I will ever knit any dolls, toys, or animals. Would rather do wearable items.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't knit baby items yet! anyway.. 
I don't knit childrens clothing.
I'm not good at sweaters but am willing to improve! my man looks great in a sweater..
I am up for most things, I love lace so shawls are my fav. but how many does a person really need??? 
I love hand knit socks but they put me to sleep.. so I don't knit them much.. 

I think the better question would be 'What are you not interested in knitting at this time'? because I change from month to month... next year I might just think baby sweaters and booties are the greatest thing ever.. but not now...


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

Unlike some of the others here I have knitted a bikini. I am at the point where I believe I will not be knitting anything that needs a seam more than 6 inches, more than three buttons or closures of any kind, or embellishments. I love the act of knitting, just not the putting together :roll: :roll:


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I now days do lap robes make them of bright cheerful colors , mens are duller colors but with a bit of a bright color in them also. I give them to any one who wants one , to church to other organizations who do charity work and have a need of lap robes I also try to make mine so they can be put around shoulder or over the lap so have a double use.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Patty Sutter said:


> I don't drink tea, so I never use a tea pot. Cozies are all cute But I'll never make one.
> Or a bikini!


I don't drink coffee... just tea, water, and juice... so I have been tempted by tea cozies.  
I'm with you on the bikini, though. I can't quite understand why anyone would knit a bikini... wouldn't it be difficult to get it the exact right size? That's one item of clothing you *don't* want falling off... Plus, how would you swim in it? 
I *am* interested in trying to make socks, sweaters, etc. I might even try dishcloths (although I'm not entirely certain they're as useful as people say).


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Afghans- because I know I would never finish one!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Shawls


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't do toys . . . yet. Not even bears, and they are very tempting. Just too many other projects ahead of toys.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

I'm not going to say what I won't or can't knit or crochet because I will undoubtedly give it a go (perhaps not soakers!). I didn't think I would ever knit toys, but have become a Gypsycreamaholic. I didn't think I would ever knit or wear a shawl but ended up knitting 21 over the last year - not all for me I hasten to add! So I think I may work on the 'never say never' principle!


----------



## Anne-Margaret (May 28, 2012)

Well, there are things I thought I would NEVER knit - but I have. Time changes your needs. I have knitted a bikini, worn it in the States whilst on holiday and was profusely complimented on it. Have made socks, but would never bother again. Shawls - no way, I thought, but now want to make the Dreambird shawl. I've made dozens and dozens of sweaters over the years (including adult and children's), but no tea cozies, dishcloths/washcloths, soakers (yuk) or afghans and definitely have NO intention of making any in the future - at least, that's what I say today!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Swimwear, underwear, anything to dress a poor animal in (unless it was for its health)but my pet hate is YARN BOMBING!
a. It's a waste of effort and wool - I think
b. It always looks hideous - I think
c. What will it look like after the elements have rained on it for a while? A soggy mass damaging whatever is underneath


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Socks ...never .


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

I think over the years I have knit or crocheted everything except an egg cosy, underwear, or bikini. I do not knit for money - I'm too anal, the item may not be perfect. I knit for family when asked but with no time commitments - I'm done when I'm done. I freely change patterns, and do my own thing although some times it requires fogging. I like to have two thing on the go one easy, (one bit more complicated).


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

dishcloths unless teaching someone to do them. House hold furnishings like cushions


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

For me no dish chlotes, towel toppers, socks,and afghans (too much of the same knitting) I rather make baby clothes and sweaters.


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

I'll never knit dishcloths. Knitting something that will get used on dirty, greasy dishes and countertops is a waste of knitting expertise.


----------



## Meg-a-roo (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, I know I will never knit another sweater--made one and used it to go to the barn to milk the cow -- she didn't care how ugly it was....Ha!


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Gloves, but would knit mittens


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

Socks. When we were first married I knit one argyle sock for my husband. Never got to the second, and haven't wanted to knit socks in the 53 years we've been married. The idea of repeating verbatim an item I just knit turns me off. I hate bobbins - used to knit animals I made up on sweaters for my grandsons - even shaped them and stuffed them. Now they are grown up. No more bobbins! Don't knit toys, nor bikinis (at 73?!?) :-0 Nor soakers, nor underwear. Nor those ruffly scarves.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I never really thought about it until Jessica Jean mentioned them, but I probably wouldn't do soakers either. Here's a link for more info on them and why I wouldn't make them, http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-soakers.htm
I won't do anything like an afghan or curtains. It's much faster and easier to crochet things like that. 
Probably not swimwear or undergarments.
Don't know about socks, never tried yet.
Otherwise, I'll probably attempt just about anything else if somebody is willing to pay for it.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

So far I don't knit baby things, cozies of any type, or food. However, I didn't knit stuffed toys until my Gypsycream bears. Now I see ideas everywhere. I just don't know what will call out to me.


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

Let me think....Toys, clothes for dolls and baby stuff.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> I don't drink tea, so I never use a tea pot. Cozies are all cute But I'll never make one.
> Or a bikini!


 :lol:


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm with Jessica-Jean. Baby soakers are out. Tea cozies are also out. If I'm going to drink tea it will be iced. I have never tried socks but I just can't see the advantage of all that effort into a pair of socks. The first two items I knitted were a full length coat for myself and a sweater for my husband. Never again.


----------



## ArmyKnitter (Jun 13, 2011)

I will not wear socks-all that work just to get holes in them (i make babie booties instead , Tea coozie, don't use a tea pot


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Ugly stuff Before we could get patterns on the internet, I would buy pattern books for one particular pattern and realize the rest of the patterns in the book were incredibly ugly/gaudy/stupid looking. I don't have any prejudice about any particular item, but if I didn't think it would be useful or decorative, I wouldn't spend my time on it.


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

The only thing I don't really want to knit at the time is socks. I hate the thought of something that I worked hard on just being put into a shoe or walked on. I just get anxious when my yarn rolls off my lap and touches the floor! hahaha Also, I live in the desert, and we only use socks a couple months out of the year! I have seen many beautiful lace socks on here that I would love to have, but I would probably just frame them!  I just think that they deserve a place to be displayed--which is why I love stockings!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm with Patty, I'll never knit a bikini, unless GD wants me to tackle one! only thing I wear (GDs are exempted) are hats and sweaters and ponchos. GDs change their minds too much and by the time I've knitted the item, they are not "into" it anymore, so now I wait until they are more into themselves, more mature about their likes.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Kiwiknitter said:


> Underwear just can't get my head around it


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That's it for me, too!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Socks intimidate me...made a cc of Amy's village socks so someday, maybe...
Haven't done a shawl yet
I have a pattern for a aran cable sweater for when I feel really lucky and powerful...
doggie clothes


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't knit tea cozies, shawls or bikinis, or other under garments. I have done afghans, but they are not big on the list of things I enjoy knitting. I'm big on baby/toddler sweaters, caps for all ages, mittens. and miniature Christmas tree decorations. Norita


----------



## Estelle (Jun 30, 2011)

I can;t imagine why anyone would knit dish cloths- nasty unhygienic germ- ridden things. The only conceivable reason for knitting them is to practise certain stitch patterns. If I was forced to knit them I would stitch them together to make a throw.
What are "Soakers"? If they are what I think they are I would never knit them either. I have horrible memories of soaking twenty dirty cotton towelling nappies/diapers a day in a disinfectant solution prior to washing them. My daughter in law never had to do that thank the Lord. 
Mercifully I can now knit lovely girly things as I now have a beautiful granddaughter to indulge my creative urges.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't knit shawls and I don't knit tea cozies, coozies or swatches (lol).

I have knitted slippers, socks, dish clothes, sweaters, scarves, hats, mittens, fingerless gloves, afghans, baby sweaters, booties, baby hats, baby blankets, nose warmers (when I was really young), beanies, beanies for preemies. I think that just about covers it.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Socks and baby items, not that I can't just wont.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

silvercharms, 

I agree about yarn bombing. To me it's a total waste of time and yarn, and is going to wind up looking dirty and raggedy in no time at all.


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Doll clothes


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

judbert said:


> Hello, everyone,
> 
> Just curious to learn whether there are some things you just can't or don't want to knit. My list starts with shawls; next is socks (although those wonderful Village Socks posted on KP are tempting!) followed by tea cozies and dishcloths.
> 
> ...


hi
I agree w/ others--no socks, no more shawls or slippers, tea cozies,
good grief not a bikini on ME & no purses.
I do continue to make dishcloths & FACE cloths when I need them --cause they are so quick to make when I need a quickie fix.
I pick sort of intricate designs for the face cloths for texture & they just look so cool on my bathroom dresser.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> bikini outfits.


Agreed.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Strickliese said:


> Agreed.


I have always wondered what happens when knitted bikinis come up out of the water?
I mean---cotton yarn stretches right?
hee hee


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Estelle said:


> I can;t imagine why anyone would knit dish cloths- nasty unhygienic germ- ridden things. The only conceivable reason for knitting them is to practise certain stitch patterns. If I was forced to knit them I would stitch them together to make a throw.
> What are "Soakers"? If they are what I think they are I would never knit them either. I have horrible memories of soaking twenty dirty cotton towelling nappies/diapers a day in a disinfectant solution prior to washing them. My daughter in law never had to do that thank the Lord.
> Mercifully I can now knit lovely girly things as I now have a beautiful granddaughter to indulge my creative urges.


I knit dishcloths because they hold up a heck of a lot better than purchased ones from China. Plus I only use mine once & they get washed.


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't stitch garments in general mainly because I've never been able to get the stitch count correct no matter how hard I try. Plus when I stop knitting for whatever reason on the pattern and I pick it back up, the tension is never the same. Having said that I do enjoy a knitted ripple afghan pattern, a hat and scarf pattern and a slipper pattern I have, but that's the extent of my knitting. I do want to get better but right now I'm immersed in counted cross stitch as that has been my passion for over 30 years. Have a great day!


----------



## tigerlily (May 3, 2013)

i dont think there is anything i wont knit as long as someone will use it. and i do drink tea so i guess id even knit a tea cozy lol


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I usually don't knit baby clothes--unless a friend is expecting.

I don't knit doll clothing. I have on occasion knitted dolls, though.

I do not knit underwear. I have seen patterns for bras and underpants, but no WAY am I gonna bother to do that!

Hazel


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Kiwiknitter said:


> Underwear just can't get my head around it


Then you're putting it on the wrong end!


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

i hate socks cause i have to knit 2 but I will knit mittens - go figure


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I have a hard time with gloves so don't like to make them. Mittens are ok, but no gloves.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Socks, tea cozis, dish/wash clothes


----------



## msmarie1 (Jun 2, 2013)

I DON'T knit "Soakers"....I knit Diaper Covers....I believe the 
name soaker came from England, which is fine by me, but we
here in the States always called them Diaper covers..When the
babies wore cloth diapers they were usually covered with a
pair of plastic pants, which was slippery to hold the baby and
a little noisy, so knitters fashioned a Diaper cover to go over 
the, Cloth diaper,plastic pants and the baby looked great.
Anyone holding the baby was assured not to get wet.
Now,with the disposable diapers the Knitted Diaper cover goes
over the disposable diaper and the baby looks nicely covered
up and well groomed..That's how I see it...And like all of you
I DO NOT like the name "Soaker" either. The Diaper Covers
are really cute..


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

judbert said:


> Hello, everyone,
> 
> Just curious to learn whether there are some things you just can't or don't want to knit. My list starts with shawls; next is socks (although those wonderful Village Socks posted on KP are tempting!) followed by tea cozies and dishcloths.
> 
> ...


Washcloths.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Estelle said:


> I can;t imagine why anyone would knit dish cloths- nasty unhygienic germ- ridden things. The only conceivable reason for knitting them is to practise certain stitch patterns. If I was forced to knit them I would stitch them together to make a throw.
> What are "Soakers"? If they are what I think they are I would never knit them either. I have horrible memories of soaking twenty dirty cotton towelling nappies/diapers a day in a disinfectant solution prior to washing them. My daughter in law never had to do that thank the Lord.
> Mercifully I can now knit lovely girly things as I now have a beautiful granddaughter to indulge my creative urges.


I make dishcloths while I watch tv. I like to make them in lots of different patterns. I have several, so they go in the wash after using them for the day. I would rather use a knitted one than those thin, cheap dishrags made in China!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I never knit,toys,dolls.bears,.....everything else is on the menu.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

redquilter said:


> Then you're putting it on the wrong end!


LOL


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't knit socks or anything requiring circular needles.


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank goodness nobody needs to use soakers anymore! (Just for the record, they are before my time.)


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Great thought about the durability and efficiency and prevenance of made in USA washcloths. I make my own hairties made in USA for the same reason; just bought some yards of thinner elastic, cut them, flamed the ends, tied a knot and voila!


----------



## allison80 (Nov 10, 2012)

I figure I'll try just about anything once if I get excited enough about it. I'm not as likely to knit larger items such as blankets or sweaters because I tend to loose interest halfway through, but I can't say I'll never knit one. 

One thing I did promise myself was that I would never knit for money. Knitting will always remain a hobby of mine, never becoming a source of income. I used to be a hobby sewer, and while I made many things for myself that I liked and still use, I went and turned it into my profession. As a result, I've become a lot better at it, but I'm sewing a lot of things I don't need for people I don't know and will never meet, so there is less pride in finishing, less fun in the process. I still have fun when I sew things for myself, but since it's what I do all day anyway I'm less inclined to want to sit down at the sewing machine when I get home. Since knitting takes a lot longer to make a finished product, I made a promise to myself to only knit when I felt like it, and only what I wanted to do, no pressure.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

czechmate said:


> I never knit,toys,dolls.bears,.....everything else is on the menu.


I don't do them either.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Raybo said:


> Socks, nobody I know would want to wear them, especially me. Lace - I knit to relax, not to drive myself nuts! :roll: :lol:
> Probably lots of other silly things, but can't think of them now. :lol:


+You might be surprised at how many would request more sox once they know the feel of handmade sox. I originally thought the same but now have kids and grandkids clamoring for more! You just don't know til you try it!

I can't think of anything I wouldn't try at least once..... including the tea cozy (made a miniature one for a doll house). I think the only problems I have are I don't like using bulky yarn or large size needles. Otherwise, I'm game for anything.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't knit things I do not like. I also do not knit jewelry. Other than that I am game for anything.


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Dolls' clothes. And after attempting a pink toy elephant, trunk first, never again. It started to look like a condom, then grew into a boob. I gave up. It disappeared, but my son has confessed that every teenager in the neighbourhood has seen it.


Hilarious! I'm still laughing.


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd probably knit or try anything if asked. It's kind of funny that soakers were knit during WWII because rubber wasn't available. Now they and cloth diapers are back because of health and environmental reasons. No judgement implied; everything old is new again.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I can't help it, you guys made me laugh! What is all this hostility towards Tea Cozy's? lol Now the bikini I understand but that's because I am probably too bloated from drinking tea to wear one.
Too Funny!
marilyn


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you for the explanation on Diaper Covers. Thought that is what it might be,but the name soakers is a ruination of imagery. If they have a good use, then they will be made and appreciated. On the other hand, disposable diapers used on a grand scale are an ecological nightmare.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

freckles said:


> +You might be surprised at how many would request more sox once they know the feel of handmade sox. I originally thought the same but now have kids and grandkids clamoring for more! You just don't know til you try it!
> 
> I can't think of anything I wouldn't try at least once..... including the tea cozy (made a miniature one for a doll house). I think the only problems I have are I don't like using bulky yarn or large size needles. Otherwise, I'm game for anything.


Ah, may I ask if you used a pattern to make your miniature tea cozy. I would like to make one for my dollhouse as well but I haven't been able to find the pattern for one.
Thank you!
marilyn


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

Socks, mittens and the same pattern more than twice. I even play games when it comes to knitting sleeves. I knit them together for a certain length and then finish one then the other. The second one seems to go so fast.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cowls for me.. even when i think of it..i get short of breath.. i CANT stand ANYTHING around my neck ;0


----------



## april1963 (May 29, 2013)

Nothing if it looks fun or a challenge, I am there.


----------



## Mrs BBNof (Jan 13, 2013)

mention of not knitting underwear reminded me of my mum knitting string vests for dad - out of cotten i suppose - and he loved them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gina said:


> silvercharms,
> 
> I agree about yarn bombing. To me it's a total waste of time and yarn, and is going to wind up looking dirty and raggedy in no time at all.


Most of the time, at least in Montreal, the authorities cut it off before sunrise!


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

judbert said:


> Hello, everyone,
> 
> Just curious to learn whether there are some things you just can't or don't want to knit. My list starts with shawls; next is socks (although those wonderful Village Socks posted on KP are tempting!) followed by tea cozies and dishcloths.
> 
> ...


i tried to knit socks and after ripping them out several times i gave up in disgust!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have not tried socks, Yet! Too many other "things" keep catching my eye!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitish said:


> disposable diapers used on a grand scale are an ecological nightmare.


It's been a long time since I had to deal with diapers, but the studies back then concluded that the ecological impact of the disposables was about the same as that of the cotton ones. After all, the cotton diapers need frequent washing/sterilizing/etc., and all that uses lots of water (not a real problem in Montreal) and dumps loads of laundry detergent (chemicals) into the waste water system.

It's probably one of those questions that's never really settled one way or the other.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I won't knit anything using double end pins or circular needles. I prefer my toys as they are an on-going project with my market stall.


----------



## msmarie1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi there...What is Yarn Bombing? never heard of it before ,
what does it involve? thanks


----------



## JudyK (Jul 4, 2012)

Tea cosys, bears, anything that equals "clutter". I've made socks 3x--never again--too tedious. Afghans/blankets. Again, I've made 5-6 and was bored about a foot in. I want challenge and something that keeps my mind busy.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

msmarie1 said:


> Hi there...What is Yarn Bombing? never heard of it before ,
> what does it involve? thanks


Think graffiti ... in yarn:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yarn_bombing

http://www.time.com/time/photogallery/0,29307,2077071,00.html

Much more eye-candy! http://tinyurl.com/kwfthsj


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Don't do socks or anything on circs unless it is beyond fabulous!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Don't do socks or anything on circs unless it is beyond fabulous!


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

judbert said:


> Hello, everyone,
> 
> Just curious to learn whether there are some things you just can't or don't want to knit. My list starts with shawls; next is socks (although those wonderful Village Socks posted on KP are tempting!) followed by tea cozies and dishcloths.
> 
> ...


Dish cloths, shawls, socks and animals and aran patterned sweaters.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't think I would do entralac or anything with the new ruffly yarn simply because I do not like the look of it. I did crochet a bikini back in the 70s along with knit doll clothes for Barbie. I didn't think I would ever knit lace but I am now working on the Nancianne in Dee's KAL. Also I agree with Jessica-Jean, no soakers . Also no food items for me either. I do love to knit shocks.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

I agree with you Jessica-Jean. I love shawls. Doesn't matter if just around the house or evening out. Even if just to walk to mailbox. I keep shawl hanging for easy getting all year long. Mother in law stays colder than we do so gess what I hand her? I love the shawls. No life style needed in my book.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Ah, may I ask if you used a pattern to make your miniature tea cozy. I would like to make one for my dollhouse as well but I haven't been able to find the pattern for one.
> Thank you!
> marilyn


I sort of winged it for one of my granddaughters. I'll have to see if I took a picture of it. If so, I'll put it online. think I just started it with a small circle as the base, increased going up in the round to the spout, left a hole like a sleeve opening and contiued to cover. Went back, picked up a few stitches around the spout area and knit in the round like a tiny sleeve and capped with a little circular cover,.... I'll look for the picture (new computer so not sure if I still have it....)
Peg


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

Socks!! I can knit them. I just don't get any joy from it.


----------



## bell12 (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't knit anything that will need sewing up so socks and shawls are top of the list to knit.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Yarn bombing is when knitters with too much time/yarn on their hands decide that some object in the open air usually would look better with a knitted covering - think statue, tree, even bus, bicycle - anything. The coverings are usually gaudy and patchworked. Me no like!


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

I am proud to say at the request of my daughter I have knit soakers! Probably not the best name for them as they do not "soak up" anything. Made from 100% feltable wool and occasionally treated with lanolin, they do not absorb anything. Keeping disposable diapers out of our landfills takes effort and I give her credit.

These are worn over the cloth diaper and do not leak or get smelly and are cute as can be!


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

judbert said:


> Hello, everyone,
> 
> Just curious to learn whether there are some things you just can't or don't want to knit. My list starts with shawls; next is socks (although those wonderful Village Socks posted on KP are tempting!) followed by tea cozies and dishcloths.
> 
> ...


Sweaters. After one disastrous attempt, I will never knit another one.


----------



## msmarie1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks ,I have seen the "results" of yarn bombing but didn't know that's what it was called.?...(waste of good yarn, is
what I see....) that yarn could be used to make needed items
for the poor children in this country.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

katiezhouse said:


> I am proud to say at the request of my daughter I have knit soakers! Probably not the best name for them as they do not "soak up" anything. Made from 100% feltable wool and occasionally treated with lanolin, they do not absorb anything. Keeping disposable diapers out of our landfills takes effort and I give her credit.
> 
> These are worn over the cloth diaper and do not leak or get smelly and are cute as can be!


When worn over diaper AND plastic pants they are cute. I call them 'diaper cover'.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Think graffiti ... in yarn:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yarn_bombing
> 
> ...


My Goodness,
These have to be rich people who do this, and young. I have neither the money not the energy for such doings. I do have to admit that they are kind of fun though. lol


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

msmarie1 said:


> Thanks ,I have seen the "results" of yarn bombing but didn't know that's what it was called.?...(waste of good yarn, is
> what I see....) that yarn could be used to make needed items
> for the poor children in this country.


We are knitting a bridge in Pittsburgh. We have lots of bridges in and out of the city and are covering one. It's not a waste of yarn tho because they are not leaving the yarn on long enough to spoil. They are going to take it apart and donate the pieces to homeless shelters etc. They have to be certain dimensions so they can me made into blankets. I made a 17 by 17 square. I wasn't going to do it but I thought it would be fun to say I was a part of it. If you put your name on your piece they will tell you where on the bridge it is.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't like to knit or wear lace. I don't like fancy lace sock patterns either but I do love to knit socks, plain striped ones are my preference but if I am knitting plain yarn ones I will put a cable or some other pattern in them, just not lace. I do like the ruffly scarves tho.

Here is an article about our Knit The Bridge:

http://knitthebridge.wordpress.com/about/


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Won't knit socks. Did one pair and decided that it is not worth the effort.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Egg cozies. What's that all about?


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Egg cozies. What's that all about?


I agree! The egg isn't there long enough to need a cosy!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I tend not to knit afghans. They simply don't appeal to me, although I have been known to knit the occasional baby afghan if the pattern intrigues me.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

They are a throwback to a much more distant era when breakfast was on the table waiting for the master of the house to arrive at the table before the family would eat. Today we simply use chafing dishes or reheat things in the microwave.


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> They are a throwback to a much more distant era when breakfast was on the table waiting for the master of the house to arrive at the table before the family would eat. Today we simply use chafing dishes or reheat things in the microwave.


I do remember using egg cosies when I was little - I had 2, one was a chick, and the other was Noddy's hat to go on the Noddy egg cup. Nowadays the egg comes out of the boiling water, put into an egg cup and eaten almost as fast as this post took to type!


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't knit yarn bombing items (it's useless), food items like cakes, fruit (I don't get it, what's it used for) and ugly dolls.

I only knit useful things baby jumpers, cardigans, hats, blankets, scarfs and vests for my daughter and charities.


----------



## knittylady (Jun 12, 2011)

dish clothes, cause they smell after a couple of days


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knittylady said:


> dish clothes, cause they smell after a couple of days


That's easily remedied! Use one each day and let them dry at the end of the day before tossing into the laundry pile/hamper/wherever you store dirty laundry awaiting washing.

Myself, I use them in the bath as washcloths, not in the kitchen at all.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

knittylady said:


> dish clothes, cause they smell after a couple of days


I don't use a sponge for the same reason. You can put your dishcloth or sponge in the microwave for a few seconds to kill the bacteria that is causing the odor, but I prefer to just use a fresh dishcloth about every day. Not knitted ones. Inexpensive cotton ones. The knitted ones are really cute, but too thick and hard to wring out properly.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Socks - not because I cannot, but because I will NOT darn holes and worn socks need darning.
> 
> Tea cozies - no teapot, don't often drink tea anyway.
> 
> ...


I agree, a wet baby is gross! Why would anyone knit a rug? I will not knit anything people are going to step on with muddy feet.


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

Jessica Jean....... What Do you like to make?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

1318 said:


> Jessica Jean....... What Do you like to make?


Gloves (K & C), 
fingerless gloves, 
mittens, 
mitts (look it up to know the difference!), 
toques (K & C), 
ear-flap hats, 
slippers, 
scarves (K & C), 
afghans (more than any one family can use!) (K & C), 
lap-robes (K & C) , 
shawls (mostly of the close-knit, warm type, not the lacy ones)(K & C), 
potholders (only one pattern, because I _like_ it)(C),
blankets (=bigger than the mattress and never leaves toes out in the cold, unlike an afghan which is never _quite_ large enough for an adult to have a comfortable nap)(K & C), 
baby duds (but not much lately)(K & C), 
coasters (C), 
doilies (K & C), 
socks (two pairs, both toddler-sized - just to prove to myself that I _could_), 
business card holder (C), 
leg-warmers,
steering-wheel cover, 
34" trampoline cover (C), 
6' diameter rug (*not* for by the door, but for a bedroom)(C), 
sleeveless and seamless vests (for my son when the school declared a uniform dress code), 
sweaters (not many),
ponchos (K & C)(one woven),
table runner (woven),
washcloths (K & C)

I *should* post photos on Ravelry, but I'm a photographer's wife. The photos are snapped; they're around here _some_where ...

I'd say that about 
50% of my output has been given away to someone who admired the article. 
40% given to extended family members. 
9% given to assorted charities. 
1% I've actually kept, though that is changing as I age, and as my family's needs have been surpassed.

Having learned the bare basics of both at age 8, I am always torn between knitting and crocheting. Knitting reminds me of my grandmother; crocheting reminds me of my mother. I cannot honestly say that I prefer one (person or craft!) over the other. I tried to bust my stash by only crocheting for several years, but the stash insisted on growing _anyway_, so I do whatever tempts me whenever. My survivors will just have to deal with my leftovers!


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Dishcloths, shawls, cowls, tea cozies, towel toppers, ruffly scarves or skirts (wouldn't use any of them and don't know anyone who would)


Have you ever tried dishcloths? I just started making them about a year ago and now I would not ever buy another dishcloth again. They last longer and just the satisfaction of knowing that you made the cloth by hand is so gratifying. Try one and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## rose54 (Jul 4, 2012)

baby booties


----------



## Jenihill1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Usually, the first thing I look at in a pattern is the level of expertise probably needed. "Easy" tends to catch my eye as I like to enjoy what I'm doing without worrying too much about mucking it up. That doesn't mean I don't occasionally tackle something that is on a little higher plane though and sometimes, I even succeed with it too. I don't do socks or shawls or knitted dishcloths although I love to make (and use) crocheted dishcloths. Any thing that calls for double-pointed or circular needles and I back off as my fingers (and mind) don't seem to respond very well to either of those things and I have no one handy to show me the way when I get lost in the tangles of yarn and needles. I hated trying to make the scarves with the curly designs as it took me a full week to make one freaking scarf with that yarn whereas the boa or furry scarves that were really popular a couple years back I could whip out in a matter of a couple hours. (And yes, compared to many of you other knitters, that is still very slow knitting, isn't it?) Why I can't seem to manage the circular or double-pointed stuff is a mystery to me but as often as I have tried with them, my fingers just get all tangled up and don't go or do what my brain tells them they should do so I have come to just ignoring that and save myself the frustration there. I got lost on a pattern just a couple weeks ago -a cape pattern I had used 40 years ago to make it for my Mom. I managed to do it then with time management being my only real problem and yet, this time, when I started to make it so I could have a cape I really liked/wanted for myself, I got to a point early on where I couldn't figure out the pattern and so, that project went into the "I might work on that again a couple years from now" pile that I occasionally have in a corner of my stuff. Maybe someday I'll pick it up again and it will all fall into place for me like it did when I made one for my Mom. Who knows?


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

I hate knitting socks. Stephanie Pearl McPhee says her socks are fraternal twins, not identical ones. Mine are distant cousins. I have knit socks in the past. If I knit some for you, you know that I love you very very much. DOn't hold your breath though.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't knit for dolls or dogs and I hate to say it but I won't knit for most Charities either!

Knitting for the chronically homeless? It doesn't matter if you knit items from easy care acrylic or not..the items are NOT washed, they are discarded very quickly. The first warm day, they are dumped in a dumpster. Knitting for preemies? Nope most hospitals have suppliers of items that can be "sterilized", more often than not the "donated" items are picked over by employees and t he rest are taken to a retailer (local goodwill). One of the FEW places I will do charity knitting for are the residents of our local "alternative youth home"...these are not kids in trouble..but kids with troubled parents (in jail, drug addicts, alcoholics). Most of these kids can fit all of their worldly possessions in a medium sized duffel bag. So I'm happy to knit them some crazy, wild, skateboarder/snowboarder hats because I know they will take care of them and appreciate them.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I don't knit for dolls or dogs and I hate to say it but I won't knit for most Charities either!
> 
> Knitting for the chronically homeless? It doesn't matter if you knit items from easy care acrylic or not..the items are NOT washed, they are discarded very quickly. The first warm day, they are dumped in a dumpster. Knitting for preemies? Nope most hospitals have suppliers of items that can be "sterilized", more often than not the "donated" items are picked over by employees and t he rest are taken to a retailer (local goodwill). One of the FEW places I will do charity knitting for are the residents of our local "alternative youth home"...these are not kids in trouble..but kids with troubled parents (in jail, drug addicts, alcoholics). Most of these kids can fit all of their worldly possessions in a medium sized duffel bag. So I'm happy to knit them some crazy, wild, skateboarder/snowboarder hats because I know they will take care of them and appreciate them.


You echo my own feelings about knitting for charity - also I think many charities prefer to be able to buy machine-made stuff as more acceptable to their clientele.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> You echo my own feelings about knitting for charity - also I think many charities prefer to be able to buy machine-made stuff as more acceptable to their clientele.


Whatever happened to "Beggars can't be choosers"?


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Whatever happened to "Beggars can't be choosers"?


Hah! Nowadays they do ride horses!


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Unfortunate that there are so many negative responses to knitting for charities. There are so many worthwhile places that really need the articles. I will continue to knit for different charities as I see fit. There are too many needy people in this world to just shut down because of a few bad ones. Go seek out the good ones. There are many,


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

freckles said:


> Unfortunate that there are so many negative responses to knitting for charities. There are so many worthwhile places that really need the articles. I will continue to knit for different charities as I see fit. There are too many needy people in this world to just shut down because of a few bad ones. Go seek out the good ones. There are many,


I do, but they're local _and_ not very choosy.


----------



## sdkroos (Aug 28, 2012)

Socks


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

Jessica-Jean that post was almost a bio. Very droll. I wish I just knew how to post photos.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Tea cozies, doilies, frilly things, afghans - does anyone really need ANOTHER afghan? Doll items or animals, hair decorations, table runners or placemats. Some things I just don't like the look of knitted.

I'm anxious to try socks but my main goal is to become a sweater expert. Unlike Amy, I have knit the same cardigan more than once and am in the process of knitting three the same for Christmas for my sisters.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Whatever happened to "Beggars can't be choosers"?


the hospital Thrift Store ,is run by Surrey Memorial Hospital Auxilliary here in Surrey, BC for which i knit; sells items to people but at lesser prices than second hand stores. a per centage of their take goes back to the hospital in a donation pledge. So far, thanks to the Auxilliary, we have had many thousands of dollars pledge and donated to the hospital. As for the cupboard at the hospital from which clothes are given to the needy who come in with nothing, thank God someone is there to help them.....


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

No interest in learning to knit socks.
Jocelyn


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Clothes for dogs.

Teddy bears.

Clothes for babies and children: the babies outgrow stuff fast, and a child just may not want to wear the absolutely darling outfit you've slaved over.

Fair Isle: don't care much for the look of it. But YES to intarsia and color-blocking.

Fingerless mitts: the ends of my fingers need warmth the most. Come to think of it, any mittens with fingers.

Amigurimi and stuffed animals. But I do have an eye on a pig pattern for a sis-in-law who collects all things pig. And an armadillo that's so darned cute.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Yes, soakers, even the name turns my stomach!


Same goes!


----------



## zebbie (May 22, 2012)

I have knitted a "Willie Warmer" - used wrong ply yarn, wrong size needles.
Was told it was too small!


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

zebbie said:


> I have knitted a "Willie Warmer" - used wrong ply yarn, wrong size needles.
> Was told it was too small!


Well of course they would say that. :-D 
Next time make them /him a large one out of scratchy/itchy wool. :lol:
Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

soakers! not sure if there is anything else I wouldn't knit at least once to say I did it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Socks--really anything knitted in the round until very recently. I finally forced myself to knit a kitty cozy on circular needles--it came out perfectly, and now I could bonk myself for avoiding circular knits for so long.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Can't/won't do sox. The thought of that second one gives me the shivers. The thought of doing a tea cozy never entered my mind. Had no idea people made those, but I bet they are cute.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> Can't/won't do sox. The thought of that second one gives me the shivers. The thought of doing a tea cozy never entered my mind. Had no idea people made those, but I bet they are cute.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&sort=best&query=tea%20cozy&view=captioned_thumbs
They're _so_ cute, I almost wish I drank tea!


----------



## stelli (Sep 9, 2011)

Stuffed animals. The thought of knitting and putting those together does not tempt me, although I think they are adorable. Too much stitching for me.
Stelli


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Socks


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

What I don't knit:
-Socks or gloves. I prefer larger items, over "small" stuff like that. 

-Dainty, frilly, and/or flowery stuff, it's just not my style. (although I suppose I would do it upon request... Maybe....)

-Anything for dolls. Dolls just aren't my thing, I didn't even play with them as a kid. I'm weird 

-Anything with a lot of seaming. Ugh. A little is OK, but something like a blanket made of squares? Nu uh!! I'd rather pick up stitches than seam any day.


----------



## Travel Lady (Mar 9, 2013)

Cozies of any kind! Dish cloths, pot holders, stuffed animals. Also, I will not knit or crochet anything using solid black yarn. When my granddaughter asked me to make her a black sweater I told her to buy one! I made her one in a heather yarn and she loved it. :thumbup:


----------

